
Lightr – Worlds Smallest Smart Charger - davidbuniat
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/lightr-worlds-smallest-smart-charger#/
======
xzcvczx
hmmmm rather amazing it can fully charge a phone up to 100% when it looks to
be smaller tha the phone battery

~~~
jepler
It helps to start with the phone at 80% :wink:

The claim is "5V 1500mAh" or 7.5Wh, which does seem entirely plausible in a
device that size. (iphone x battery is quoted by wikipedia at 10.35Wh)

Compare to this totally existing product, 2200mAh in a volume of 25mm x 91mm x
25mm
[https://www.adafruit.com/product/1959](https://www.adafruit.com/product/1959)

A drawing in the indiegogo page shows 73mm x 27mm, and maybe another image
shows 11mm thick but it's hard to say. If so their design has to pack "just"
2x the energy density of a low end product. It might take care in design, but
it's not impossible by an order of magnitude like some of these crowdfunding
pipe dreams.

